# Shipping stuff from US



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

hello people 

what would be the cheapest way to ship some stuff ( almost 18 kgs ) from USA to UAE , I am buying some shocks and springs for my car and was wondering about the best way to minimize the cost .

Thanks

Ahmed


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

get it shipped via standard airmail or if you can as part of a container, it will take longer to get here but it will arrive.


----------

